# Dust collectors?



## apicius9 (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi, just want to tap into the wisdom of the group. I need a dust collector for the new shop, and was wondering what the experiences are. Some points:

- It is highly unlikely that I will have more than one machine running at the same time.
- Major dust producers are the belt sander & the band saw. The disc sander comes with its own dust thingie, and I don't think I need it on a drill press.
- Noise level, ease of use, and space/size are issues - in that order. 
- if it is silent enough (ie less noise than the belt sander), I would need only fairly short connection hoses (< 5') with gates for the two connected machines.
- 5 micron filter a must, 1 micron would be nice. 
- I only have 110V in the place.

I have been looking at a few, and the ones that are on top of my list are the Penn State Industries ones. I like the filter canister ones with 1 micron filters, but I am not sure if I will be better off with the louder and larger 1 1/2 HP one or whether the smaller and considerably less noisy 1 HP will be enough. Another advantage of PSI is that they are local for me. That said, I don't want to overlook better opportunities that someone here may have come across... Oh, two more questions:

- Does anybody have experience with a trash can separator - and would a 1 HP machine be powerful enough for that?
- Would I get any benefit from adding an air filtration system?

Thanks for your tips,

Stefan


----------



## DSChief (Mar 22, 2016)

This may be an option: 110 & it has wheels so you can move it around.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001R23SS6/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## jacko9 (Mar 22, 2016)

I have the Oneida Air Systems V-System that keeps my shop ultra clean.


----------



## pleue (Mar 22, 2016)

Look on Craigslist, used dust collectors come up all the time. Most motors are Just that, motors. You really can do really well with a replacement filter (Wynn) and a thief baffle(google it) and come it with a cheaper and better setup than most out of the box kits.


----------



## Castalia (Mar 23, 2016)

Thein baffle, good old spell check. [video=youtube;Feqih_7Evh0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Feqih_7Evh0[/video]


----------



## pleue (Mar 23, 2016)

Damn autocorrect


----------



## PolishAvenger (Mar 24, 2016)

Stefan, I run a portable (on a roller platform) style dust collector motor that I have exhausted directly outside my shop building...no fooling around with traps, baffles, filters that don't work, or massive space-taking-up monstrosities. It's mounted underneath a cabinet along with the ducting and I almost never even have to see it. I have a shop air filter hanging centrally from the ceiling to help out and couldn't be happier. Your ability to make something like this work for your particular situation may vary.
-Mark


----------

